
How to start an email: an email openings analysis of 300,000+ messages - Sujan
https://work.qz.com/1184551/how-to-start-an-email-an-email-openings-analysis-of-300000-messages/
======
FBISurveillance
This is a really weird article. Excuse my analogy, almost like something
written while sitting in bathroom: short, with minimal value, hero image
taking almost as much space as an article itself.

I had hoped to see deeper analysis, more data. As an example of deep,
thoughtful analysis I recommend wonderful series of posts about Google Maps of
Justin O’Beirne: [https://www.justinobeirne.com/google-maps-
moat](https://www.justinobeirne.com/google-maps-moat) — after reading it you
feel like you learned something new today.

